# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fencer in Hills district (Sydney) wanted...

## Roadhouse

Guys, would like to pick your brains for a reputable fencer you have used that can renew my boundary fences. Am in the Hills district in Sydney - Winston Hills to be precise.  
I am wanting a 1.8m hardwood lapped and capped (unless I can be talked out of it) along rear (15m) and side (30m). It will be up to 2.4m high for a small section of the rear fence.   
Trawling google doesn't always produce the best results and just keen on hearing about a good fencer that you have used.  
PM me if preferred.  
Cheers in advance  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Roadhouse

Guys surely someone has used a decent fencing company that services the Hills district?!  
Was hoping to avoid the pot luck approach!

----------

